# I'm still in shock



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Husband bought a DVD/CDV home from work, hid it away and I just found it, now I know who/what Barely Legal is................

:-/ ;D

Nuff Said


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Husband bought a DVD/CDV home from work, hid it away and I just found it, now I know who/what Barely Legal is................
> 
> Â :-/ ;D
> 
> Nuff Said


Dirty beggar! Throw him out and get yourself a goldfish! ;D

PJ


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Could you ask him if I can borrow it :


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I <could> copy it and bring it along to the Air Balloon meet.  :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Lisa if you found it what was you originally looking for girl


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I was looking for the one called "Ben Dover and take it like a man".


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Ben Dover vids are the most lame versions of porn on the planet. British porn really is shite.

I'd welcome a copy if there are any spares.

I'm sure i mentioned to you what Barely Legal was a description of, months ago  ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Perhaps he is just trying to spice up yer life.......?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Lisa:

Ask Vlastan, i'm sure he's more than capable of explaining "bend over & take it like a man"  ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Lisa:
> 
> Ask Vlastan, i'm sure he's more than capable of explaining "bend over & take it like a man"  ;D


Don't start.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Ben Dover vids are the most lame versions of porn on the planet. British porn really is shite.


Been doing a spot of research lately Mr Clarkson?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We could swopsies ;D

I... err... know someone that... err... may have some to... err... swop. : : :

And IIRC they are not cheapo British crap  ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Lisa........any chance of a group buy ;D


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

> Husband bought a DVD/CDV home from work, hid it away and I just found it, now I know who/what Barely Legal is................
> 
> Â :-/ ;D
> 
> Nuff Said


You can interprete this in several ways:

1) he ain't getting enough action so making do with some DIY.

2) he prefers younger looking women

3) or simply, he's just like most normal bloke who would watch a porn video given half the chance.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Paul is correct on this. British porn is lame...I normally go for German...these guys(Germans) have no limits!! ;D ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> You can interprete this in several ways:
> 
> 1) he ain't getting enough action so making do with some DIY.
> 
> ...


1) Â [smiley=guitarist.gif]........possibly
2) [smiley=baby.gif]........nah [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
3) [smiley=juggle.gif][smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]............exactly

It was the name that shocked me! 
If that doesn't make sense you haven't been on here long enough to remember........................


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

> It was the name that shocked me!
> If that doesn't make sense you haven't been on here long enough to remember........................


Been here longer than you.... 
Yeah, BL was your former ID..


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Lisa, maybe you are spending too much time on this forum.......... ;D


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

It looks like a group buy on this T-Shirt.....










   

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

anyone found the Matthew Kelly forum?

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com

PS - and yes I know he wasn't charged....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> 1) Â [smiley=guitarist.gif]........possibly
> 2) [smiley=baby.gif]........nah [smiley=gorgeous.gif]
> 3) Â [smiley=juggle.gif][smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=idea.gif] [smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]............exactly
> 
> ...


Beer Gut porn? Astonishing :


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> Beer Gut porn? Astonishing :


 ;D ;D <Burp><fart><scratch>


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

The really funny thing is that most people took it as read without even mentioning that the pseudonym had that kind of connotation.

Maybe it's a bloke thang.


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

sorry.......phased out for a while. Was trying to watch Clam Lappers Vol 1 thru to 90.

Gotten up to 58 so far

Bash - slowly going blind
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------

